# Sometimes the Gods of fishing SMILE big time



## TheonlyMariner (Feb 10, 2008)

Some of my spots have some critters that regularly tear up my stuff, so broke out the trusty 6/0 loaded with150lb Ande, made up a leader of the same material and finished it of with a 12/0 circle hook and added a very large live volunteer. Dropped him down to soak and within a few minutes it was freekin on, after about 20 minutes the submarine surfaced. To say I was pleased is an understatement. East of PCB in 65' feet of water


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

*Wow!! Thats a hoss!!*

That is one beautiful grouper!!:yes:


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Dang that's a stud


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

what a freight train!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

They need to open the harvest back up for a few years to thin them out again.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice Jewfi......I mean Goliath Grouper. 

I'm surprised they haven't offered up tags for them. It seems from Steinhatchee South is covered in them.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

How big was that grouper? Its a nice looking fish! O*D*W


----------



## 4wahoo850 (Jul 16, 2012)

Stud goliath!! Congrats!!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Wow, cool surprise! I often wonder how many times when I get broken off that one of the studs was on the other end.



Robert


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

He has been there for awhile. I hope he sticks around to play somemore. I heard he has a buddy with him now. Did you get the other one to bite also. I have a client that wanted to catch him but it just wasn't in my heart. He was very friendly. Great catch congrates.


----------



## Snapperking (May 30, 2009)

Just like everything else ,limits which were needed ,were put on them to protect and bring them back from being lost.They worked better than expected as there seems to be one juvy sized one under every mangrove down in south Fla,while the reefs have bunches of monster ones and they are expanding back up here but as with other endangered fish there is no giving them back to us. SameCrabtree song second verse!


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Well said snapperking well said!!!!


----------



## TheonlyMariner (Feb 10, 2008)

Someone asked how big, I was guessing 200 - 250lbs. I would have liked to get something in the frame for size comparison but trying to hold a 6/0 in one hand with a fish that size on the end of it and work a camera is highly entertaining, not to mention the fact that he was NOT happy. I fish solo a lot so posed pics are an issue.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Just look at the 12/0 hook as comparison. It makes it look like it was hooked with a sabiki. That's a stud for sure. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

we need more of those to move in what will the feds say when we have 1 endangered fish gordging on our poor endangered red snappers in theory we need them as we cant keep keep those big red pinfish thined down enough for most reefs or wrecks in 100 or less ft of water to hold much else nothing against jewfish i think they are realy cool and se no reason to ever kill one over 50 lbs but they are thick down south and will get that way here within 10 years what many people who dont fish or hunt are unaware of is that man is a natural predator to most fish and game and has been for millions of years and over regulating one predators amount to take will cause an unbalenced echosystem like we have with an overabundance of ars,large red fish,dolphins with a blowhole,sharks ect the jew fish have been here for years they just got killed out, back 60 years ago i hear they were on most reefs but sorry to get off on the politics of it all congrats on that beast that fish may be older than u are and more respect on letting her swim off healthy great catch


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

That's a whopper for sure!!


----------

